# Cyp japonicum at the arboretum



## MoreWater (May 18, 2008)

I totally missed it, but apparently this can be seen at the National Arboretum in DC. Here's someone else's photo. I should've asked him the location before I went out there yesterday - I wasn't able to spot them (and those leaves are pretty distinctive).


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

It's funny. With all the construction I ended up trying to go to route 4 thru DC. I ended up going past the conservatory twice and thought about going in to see if Tom Mirenda was in. It would have been quite something if we were there at the same time!  Thanx, and to your friend, for sharing.


----------



## Corbin (May 19, 2008)

Neat


----------

